# What's the smell? And did I leave a problem with too many bees?



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

If you got the queen, you could have left the hive box there for an hour or less and the bees would have marched right in if she was in the box. Leaving behind comb, the remaining bees will return to the comb. Without 3 day old larve they won't make a new queen.


----------



## KatGold (Jan 18, 2012)

What will happen to the remaining bees? Could they find another hive, or are they doomed?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

They're likely doomed.

I suggest you go to youtube and look up the channel of "jpthebeeman" and watch all his videos if you are going to be doing cutouts. -js


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

+1 on JP. Even if you are not going to do cutouts, but you are interested in bees, you should watch his videos. I've picked up general bee knowledge from watching his videos. Plus I always find it amazing when he is doing a cutout and the bees are a flying and he has no gear on. I'm not that bold!


----------



## KatGold (Jan 18, 2012)

dixiebooks said:


> They're likely doomed.
> 
> ....if you are going to be doing cutouts. -js


Yeah, I didn't exactly think I'll be doing cut-outs. In the original phone call, I was told that they were bearding on a wall. After we talked more, I started to understand that it was more than she described, and when I saw it, I just went for it.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

In this case it was probably a good learning experience for you, but not so much for the bees. Can you go back to the location? You may find them huddled up near any leftover remnants of the hive. Bee vac is good for getting these ladies. If you don't have the queen the bees will all huddle around her and start building again, likely in the exact same location.


----------

